# My mischief's favorite new treat! And an update on my b



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Very long time, no post! 

The kids are doing very well. After the loss of brothers Little Kevin Bacon & Lieutenant Rupert Dickings, Esq III back in October, I am down to 10 and think that's a pretty good number. Dr. Tran is still alone in his cage till he's a tiiiiny bit bigger so he can fit into the big cage with the other boys 

Anyhow. My kids love to eat anything. Leftover fruits, veggies, what have you. But today I gave them each a piece of my Yaya's Herb Corn (which is popcorn with canola oil, onion, celery seed, dill, parsley, garlic, black pepper, cumin, rosemary, sea salt, mushroom powder, paprika, & basil) and they went NUTS! I've never seen them all popcorn so much, make so many happy chirpy noises, and even saw a couple boggles. It was amazing! I just want to throw the whole bag in there to make them happy forever, but I know better


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My mischief's favorite new treat! And an update on*

Awww, that sounds adorable!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My mischief's favorite new treat! And an update on*

what a mix for popcorn! care to share any recipes? it sounds fabulous...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: My mischief's favorite new treat! And an update on*



OnlyOno said:



> what a mix for popcorn! care to share any recipes? it sounds fabulous...


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: My mischief's favorite new treat! And an update on*

I just pick up a big bag of it at Whole Foods, hehe. Their Cheese popcorn is to die for too


----------

